# Porque "Dor" es femenino en Portugues?



## Panameño-

Pense que el Portugues seguia las reglas del Español en cuanto se trata del masculino y femenino.  Hasta ahora he visto que es muy cierto, pero me acabo de encontrar en "DOR"  el diccionario portugues dice que es femenina y en Español decimos "El dolor"  

Porque no sigue la regla del castellano?
Que otras palabras hay que no obedecen la regla del castellano?  
Como se pronuncia correctamente?  yo la pronuncio DOJ.

Gracias


----------



## mjmuak

no sigue la regla del castellano porque no es castellano sino portugués. algunas de las palabras que terminan en -or son masculinas en espanol y femeninas en portugués, de hecho en francés también son femeninas y así lo eran también en castellano antiguo

el dolor- a dor- la douleur
el color- a cor- la couleur

si no me equivoco, todas estas palabras en latín tenían esta terminación
_lor, -ōris_


----------



## Outsider

De hecho, en francés _douleur_ es femenino también. No sé cómo era en el latín...

Pero bueno, veamos: hay algunas palabras que tienen género diferente de el de sus cognatos españoles. No son muchas.

La pronuncia de "dor" depende del dialecto. "Doj" es más o menos como se dice en muchas partes de Brasil. 

P.S. Cuidado con los sustantivos terminados en _-agem_ (Port.) / _-aje_ (Esp.) Los españoles son masculinos, pero los portugueses son casi todos femeninos. 
Y las letras son masculinas, no femininas, en portugués.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> De hecho, en francés _douleur_ es femenino también. No sé cómo era en el latín...
> 
> Pero bueno, veamos: hay algunas palabras que tienen género diferente de el de sus cognatos españoles. No son muchas.
> 
> La pronuncia de "dor" depende del dialecto. "Doj" es más o menos como se dice en muchas partes de Brasil.
> 
> P.S. Cuidado con los sustantivos terminados en _-agem_ (Port.) / _-aje_ (Esp.) Los españoles son masculinos, pero los portugueses son casi todos femeninos.
> Y las letras son masculinas, no femininas, en portugués.



A palavra "personagem" no português do Brasil pode acompanhar artigo "o"... 
É uma exceção à regra...


----------



## catirita

Hola, las palabras que son "falsos amigos" que se me ocurren ahorita son:

el arbol/a arvore
el nariz/a nariz
la leche/o leite
el color/a cor
el origen/a origem
la sangre/o sangue. 

Pero claro, existen mas! Y disculpen, que no se colocar los acentos en los mensajes.


----------



## Alandria

catirita said:


> Hola, las palabras que son "falsos amigos" que se me ocurren ahorita son:
> 
> el arbol/a arvore
> el nariz/a nariz
> la leche/o leite
> el color/a cor
> el origen/a origem
> la sangre/o sangue.
> 
> Pero claro, existen mas! Y disculpen, que no se colocar los acentos en los mensajes.


 
O nariz é masculino em Português.


----------



## mjmuak

bienvenida catirita!!

tus ejemplos son buenos, pero en espanol también  _nariz _es femenino

la nariz (es en francés _le nez,_ quizá por eso te has confundido)

saludos


----------



## catirita

jaja Si, uds tienen razon! Me confundi con tantos ejemplos...gracias!


----------



## Nanon

Outsider said:


> De hecho, en francés _douleur_ es femenino también. No sé cómo era en el latín...



Tanto _dolor, doloris_ como _color, coloris_ son masculinos en latín.
Esteee...  confieso que no soy de mucha ayuda, porque hasta ahí llega mi conocimiento. No sé a raíz de qué se produjo el cambio de género...


----------



## Panameño-

mjmuak said:


> bienvenida catirita!!
> 
> tus ejemplos son buenos, pero en espanol también  _nariz _es femenino
> 
> la nariz (es en francés _le nez,_ quizá por eso te has confundido)
> 
> saludos



Bueno, puede ser masculino
Como en frases avanzadas asi:  "El nariz grande de pinocho le gustaba mentir mucho"


----------



## ronanpoirier

Oh, y "alma" es femenino o masculino en español?


----------



## catirita

Hola:

"Alma" es femenino en espanol, pero lleva artigo masculino en el singular por questiones de pronunciacion. Ahora, en el plural lleva artigo femenino. Los adjetivos que la modifican siempre son femeninos.

el alma latina
las almas gemelas

Otros sustantivos como este son hada, agua, ama, etc.


----------



## Panameño-

catirita said:


> Hola:
> 
> "Alma" es femenino en espanol, pero lleva artigo masculino en el singular por questiones de pronunciacion. Ahora, en el plural lleva artigo femenino. Los adjetivos que la modifican siempre son femeninos.
> 
> el alma latina
> las almas gemelas
> 
> Otros sustantivos como este son hada, agua, ama, etc.



No me habia dado cuenta que tenemos las mismas confusiones en Español.
Ahora que trajeron en question esta palabra que es masculina en sing. y femenina en Pl, me doy cuenta que debo aceptarlo como es en cuanto mi aprendizaje de Portugues.  

Gracias por magnificos ejemplos.


----------



## Outsider

El sustantivo "alma" no cambia de género. Es el artículo "el" que sí cambia de género delante de sustantivos empezados por "a" tónica.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola Ronanpoirier. Hallo que alma pude usar artículo femenino o masculino en ciertos casos. Ejemplo:

Mi alma gemelo (sí)- Mi alma gemelo (no)
Mi alma es tuya (sí)- Mi alma es tuyo (no)
El alma no muere-La alma no muere, los dos son aceptables...

HEH y sí, es bastante curioso que algunas palabras del portugués son femeninas cuando es casetellano no lo son. Un caso en que esto alcanza la majoría, es en las palabras terminadas en "gem" que son feneninas, umm y no conocía lo de personagem (por eso digo lo de majoría, uno nunca sabe). Unos ejemplos: viagem, tatuagem, coragem... Que son palabras que aquí acabam en je y son masculinas: viaje, tatuaje, coraje, eso porque algunas frases acabadas en "je", a portugués pasan como "gem" (algunas no todas ojo).

¡ESPERO HABER ACLARADO MÁS CON ESTOS EJEMPLO! Ups y disculpen los errores.

Hola de nuevo gente, para mi primer ejemplo(con lo de alma) quise decir
Mi alma gemela (sí) mi alma gemelo (no).

Para usted ahí Ronanpoirier, ¡que le ayude!

¡chao chao!


----------



## Tomby

*Panameño*: ¿Porqué el castellano no sigue las mismas reglas que el portugués? (tu pregunta a la inversa).
Son lenguas distintas, parecidas pero distintas. Ya respondió perfectamente Mjmuak en el punto #2: "_no sigue la regla del castellano porque no es castellano sino portugués_".
Yo nunca me he planteado el porqué "miel" en portugués es masculino [mel, meles ou méis en plural] o también "leche" [leite].
¡Un saludo!


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Desgraciadamente, tengo que aguantar ese tipo de pregunta diariamente en las clases de inglés, aquí en el Brasil. Para mi, es natural no entender el sintaxe (ortografía?) o gramática de otro idioma al principio. Creo que puede ser asustador por que el estudiante pensó que ya comprendía lo básico del idioma que esté estudando...como si fuera un choque mental que estaba enganado en el conocimiento del idioma. Pasé la misma situación cuando vivía en España.

Lo más reciente pregunta de este tipo fue: "porque não é 'make a test' se nós falamos 'fazer uma prova'?" Yo pregunté: "por quê tem tres palavras para 'to be' em português? - porque é outra língua com outras regras."

También, otro ejemplo:

el puente - a ponte


----------



## Lusitania

el garaje, el viaje, el personaje, la postal (o postal), el paisaje, el color, el agua, el guante (a luva). Em português usamos o feminino.


----------



## souquemsabess

Bem, em Portugal a palavra "personagem" pode aceitar bem o género masculino ou feminino. De facto, quando todas as palavras acabadas em "-agem" são femininas (como no francês, "-age"). No masculino só me estou a lembrar do "pagem"... Corrijam-me, por favor



Lusitania said:


> el garaje, el viaje, el personaje, la postal (o postal), el paisaje, el color, el agua, el guante (a luva). Em português usamos o feminino.


 

Me acuerdo con mucha nostalgia de mis tiempos en el liceo, en Venezuela, y me acuerdo que una profesora de Español nos enseñó que el término "agua" es femenino. Se utiliza el pronombre "el" porque se adoptó el término latín "ille aqua", "ela aqua". El agua es femenina! jejeje


----------



## Outsider

souquemsabess said:


> Bem, em Portugal a palavra "personagem" pode aceitar bem o género masculino ou feminino. De facto, quando todas as palavras acabadas em "-agem" são femininas (como no francês, "-age"). No masculino só me estou a lembrar do "pagem"...


Nem essa. Escreve-se _pa*j*em_.

"O personagem" é uma afectação de que francamente não gosto. Mas, enfim, não se pode negar que muita gente fala assim hoje em dia.


----------



## Vanda

O pior é que o dicionário já a registra como substantivo masculino e feminino. Depois da gente tanto insistir para que os alunos usassem apenas a forma feminina.


----------



## Panameño-

tom_in_bahia said:


> Desgraciadamente, tengo que aguantar ese tipo de pregunta diariamente en las clases de inglés, aquí en el Brasil. Para mi, es natural no entender el sintaxe (ortografía?) o gramática de otro idioma al principio. Creo que puede ser asustador por que el estudiante pensó que ya comprendía lo básico del idioma que esté estudando...como si fuera un choque mental que estaba enganado en el conocimiento del idioma. Pasé la misma situación cuando vivía en España.
> 
> Lo más reciente pregunta de este tipo fue: "porque não é 'make a test' se nós falamos 'fazer uma prova'?" Yo pregunté: "por quê tem tres palavras para 'to be' em português? - porque é outra língua com outras regras."
> 
> También, otro ejemplo:
> 
> el puente - a ponte



Si, creo que comprendi.  Me hicieron enseñar varias palabras en Español que hacemos lo mismo que estoy preguntando.  Creo que lo he aceptado, asi como comprendo mi lengua primaria.  Yo comprendo a personas de habla inglesa con este problema, porque, tambien hablo Ingles muy fluido estando aca en Estados Unidos desde los 12 años.


----------

